# "The stairway to heaven"



## DonaTello's-Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

A friend sent this to me from their cellphone...


"*The stairway to heaven*"











Just breath taking.....


----------



## REDFOOTMATT (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool shot.


----------



## onarock (Dec 8, 2010)

when she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed, with a word she can get what.. she came for.............


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

onarock said:


> when she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed, with a word she can get what.. she came for.............


That was great!! Now I'm gonna being hearing that song in my head all night!!.LOl....


----------



## Kristina (Dec 8, 2010)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD1KqbDdmuE[/video]


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeez. Was that really EIGHTEEN years ago? 92?


----------



## Becki (Dec 8, 2010)

Led Zepplin 1971..... Yikes!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha kristina!!! Too funny!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2010)

Becki said:


> Led Zepplin 1971..... Yikes!



That's okay. It was "before my time". But '92 for WW?!!

The pic is awe-inspiring, btw.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, makes you feel old, doesn't it? 

Oh, and sorry, I agree on the pic. Too cool.


----------



## Isa (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice pictures Jilly  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

Isa said:


> Very nice pictures Jilly  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Isa.... And yeah Tom and Kristina, that was a Loooong time ago..


----------



## Skyler Nell (Dec 8, 2010)

That's the year I was born 
btw awesome picture!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

Not before my time  had my second child in 1992. Great picture, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Angi (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool picture, great song.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Dec 9, 2010)

Angi said:


> Cool picture, great song.


Thanks Angi....I think so too..


----------



## DeanS (Dec 9, 2010)

...your stairway lies on the whispering wind...

I was 9 when the album came out and discovered it when I was 10...one of the best (right along with that pic)!


----------

